# The iBasso D7 "Sidewinder"  true 24/196 USB, images first page.



## jamato8

is coming out. No upsampling and asynchronous USB. It should be an interesting listen with all of the high quality 24/196 downloads coming out.


----------



## Armaegis

from the website... http://ibasso.com/en/news/show.asp?ID=112
  Quote: 





> We are going to release the D7 "Sidewinder" after about two weeks.
> The following are the main features.
> 1, True 24Bit/192K USB-DAC, supports bit for bit decoding. (in other words, it isnt upsampling)
> 2, Asynchronous USB transfer
> ...


----------



## burgunder

Competition to the Dacport, I'm really looking forward to see what it looks like and to hear some impressions, as this will be more versatile than the Dacport, even though I doubt it will look as cool as the Dacport.


----------



## jamato8

I am very curious as to the sound as I don't have anything that can decode the full 24/196 downloads I have right now. I wish my iRivers could have been used to hold the high rez format but they won't go that high.


----------



## loudspl

Just got news from Ibasso....the delay in releasing the D7 is because they are changing the DAC to the* 32-bit ESS Technology ES9018*
   
   
  Definitely looking forward to its release


----------



## mitsu763

Very interesting. I'm anxiously awaiting the release of this.


----------



## KZCloud89

Hmm...time to unload my D4 Mamba


----------



## tankman

Exciting! Also heard that ibasso had been working on something similar as alo's solo dac for apple Dpas.


----------



## oneway23

*32-bit ESS Technology ES9018*
   
*Just did some reading up on this component; seems like a beast.*
   
*How much do you think this potentially raises the cost of the device, and what price range do you guys see this falling into?*


----------



## trentino

Hm, so are we talking about a device that completely bypasses the ipod dac? Like the alo product?


----------



## jamato8

There is a special chip and license that goes with the iPod bypass and this doesn't have that. It is very expensive, from what I understand. 
   
  The chip that they are going to use in D7 is extreme. If implemented correctly, there would not be much that could touch it.


----------



## loudspl

If they could possibly implement the *P4* amp section with a switchable USB to battery power (external or internal pack) it would be even better.
   
  The USB-powered amp section is limited by voltage....which would also limit portability if you wanted to use it as just an amp without the PC
   
  The DAC section should be superior to any other portable DAC/Amp combo. To quote:
   
  "The *SABRE32 Reference* audio DAC series is the world’s highest performance 32-bit audio DAC solution targeted for consumer applications such as Blu-ray player, audio pre-amplifier, A/V receiver and professional applications such as recording systems, mixer consoles and digital audio workstations. With ESS patented 32-bit Hyperstream™ DAC architecture and Time Domain Jitter Eliminator, the *SABRE32 Reference Stereo DAC* delivers an unprecedented DNR of up to 135dB and THD+N of -120dB, the industry’s highest performance level that will satisfy the most demanding audio enthusiasts."


----------



## keanex

I loved my D-Zero and I love my D4. I'd love to hear this.


----------



## DanBa

Hopefully, it will be compliant with portable (Ice Cream Sandwich) Android 4.0-powered devices, like the Galaxy Nexus.
   

   
http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/usb/index.html


----------



## Mochan

Quote: 





tankman said:


> Exciting! Also heard that ibasso had been working on something similar as alo's solo dac for apple Dpas.


 


  That's something to wait for. I hope that iBasso can release something that isn't a complete rip off like the Alo or Fostex offerings are.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Quote: 





mochan said:


> That's something to wait for. I hope that iBasso can release something that isn't a complete rip off like the Alo or Fostex offerings are.


 


   


  Quote: 





danba said:


> Hopefully, it will be compliant with portable (Ice Cream Sandwich) Android 4.0-powered devices, like the Galaxy Nexus.
> 
> 
> 
> http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/usb/index.html


 

 I'm just hoping somebody somewhere releases something that's cross platform compliant with whatever DAP and computer you choose to use. The only reason I don't get a Fostex or a CLAS is because I can't use it with anything else except an iPod. If they had something that would work with my computer and whatever DAP of whatever platform it was it would be nice. By the way it there anything out there that can bypass the DAC on an android device?


----------



## lootbag

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I'm just hoping somebody somewhere releases something that's cross platform compliant with whatever DAP and computer you choose to use. The only reason I don't get a Fostex or a CLAS is because I can't use it with anything else except an iPod. If they had something that would work with my computer and whatever DAP of whatever platform it was it would be nice. By the way it there anything out there that can bypass the DAC on an android device?


 


  Very true. That is why I never purchased one either.
  Hearing that they are switching from Wolfson to Sabre is very interesting.
  I have heard a few Sabre DACs and they sound very very good when implemented well.


----------



## Armaegis

That's always bugged me too that the CLAS and HPP1 were strictly ipod only. If they were already pulling the digital information out from the ipod and feeding that into a DAC, wouldn't it just be a "simple" matter to have a usb receiver inside so it would be compatible with a regular computer?
   
  We've seen this... http://www.head-fi.org/t/560757/nokia-usb-on-the-go-support-usb-digital-out-tested-with-fiio-e7
  so that's proof that it's doable... different device granted, but still.


----------



## trentino

Anyone heard anything more about this? How long until release etc?


----------



## IMAWolf

Never tried a Sabre based DAC in my life... this should be interesting.


----------



## jamato8

I had read that it will be out in a week or two.


----------



## trentino

Info from iBasso says a release early december. I e-mailed them and asked.


----------



## recoveredaddict

hmm maybe i'll hold off on getting anything right now.  This looks interesting.


----------



## milosolo

subscribed


----------



## Mython

Another DAC using the Sabre silicon?
   
  Sounds promising, but, as ever, it all comes down to the _implementation_ (see: http://www.head-fi.org/t/559407/review-resonessence-labs-invicta-new-high-end-dac-amp-playback-system)


----------



## tankman

Quote: 





mochan said:


> That's something to wait for. I hope that iBasso can release something that isn't a complete rip off like the Alo or Fostex offerings are.


 
   
  I believe it will be released with a reasonable price.Lets wait and see.


----------



## RAFA

Will the D7 be portable, or will it be an desktop solution?
   
  If it is portable, I will buy it... kind of looking forward to it


----------



## jamato8

It is a portable but it may serve as both, just in a small package.


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> It is a portable but it may serve as both, just in a small package.


 


  Great


----------



## kevinzemaitis

tankman said:


> I believe it will be released with a reasonable price.Lets wait and see.


 


  I just inquired about the price and details and received this email from iBasso, and my guess it will be priced at ~280 b/t the D6 at 275 and D12 at 285
   
 [size=small] Hi,[/size]
 [size=small] Thank you for your email.[/size]
 [size=small] The D7 is a USB-DAC, it cant take digital signal from iPods.[/size]
 [size=small] The price is btw 200 to 300USD.[/size]
 [size=small]  [/size]
 [size=small] Sincerely[/size]
  [size=small]iBasso Audio[/size]


----------



## RAFA

My expectation was a little more pessimistic, around 320-340 usd. This is great 
  
  Quote: 





kevinzemaitis said:


> I just inquired about the price and details and received this email from iBasso, and my guess it will be priced at ~280 b/t the D6 at 275 and D12 at 285
> 
> [size=small] Hi,[/size]
> [size=small] Thank you for your email.[/size]
> ...


----------



## kevinzemaitis

Very true, seems like a deal even though I am new to AMPs and DACs. But still a tad pricey on my budget, I really dont need the DAC so Ill probably get a T5 or a e11, much cheaper.


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





kevinzemaitis said:


> Very true, seems like a deal even though I am new to AMPs and DACs. But still a tad pricey on my budget, I really dont need the DAC so Ill probably get a T5 or a e11, much cheaper.


 


  and will save space


----------



## kevinzemaitis

Exactly no need to lug that DAC around with my iPod, saving my wallet a bit too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Quote: 





rafa said:


> and will save space


----------



## MacedonianHero




----------



## qusp

i'm wondering how they are going to do this with usb power, most implementations of the sabre dac (with clock) without output stage, power for the regulators or a usb input are around 300ma because the internal clock runs at ~1.5Mhz (yes you read that right) add usb circuitry and an IV stage and i just dont see how this can stay within the 500ma usb power limit and thats the high current usb output limit, most are much lower. it needs 7 separate supplies for the dac chip alone
   
  they could be running it synchronously to allow a lower speed clock and using its voltage mode output to avoid having to power an IV stage.
   
  either way it should be interesting. ive been running this chip portable with a balanced headphone amp out for a while now, onto second generation (100% DIY and not for sale) and i can tell you it would starve on 500ma
   
  and yes it is absolutely all about the implimentation


----------



## Armaegis

Maybe it'll run off two usb ports for power like some portable hard drives?


----------



## qusp

actually i need to qualify my statement above now reading it again
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> because the internal clock runs at ~1.5Mhz (yes you read that right)


 
  what i mean is audio data is asynchronously reclocked at 1.5Mhz, the clock itself should be minimum 50Mhz and usually 100Mhz
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> Maybe it'll run off two usb ports for power like some portable hard drives?


 
  and just how useful do you think that would be portable? i doubt you would even find a laptop that has more than a single 500ma port, usually they have one if you are lucky and any others are lower current.
   
  perhaps they just mean that the usb->i2s circuitry runs off usb


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





qusp said:


> i'm wondering how they are going to do this with usb power, most implementations of the sabre dac (with clock) without output stage, power for the regulators or a usb input are around 300ma because the internal clock runs at ~1.5Mhz (yes you read that right) add usb circuitry and an IV stage and i just dont see how this can stay within the 500ma usb power limit and thats the high current usb output limit, most are much lower. it needs 7 separate supplies for the dac chip alone
> 
> they could be running it synchronously to allow a lower speed clock and using its voltage mode output to avoid having to power an IV stage.
> 
> ...


 

  

 What kind of battery can handle this. If you say that the reasonable consumption must be higher than 500 ma, so this means we need a 5000mah battery to get 10h of it. (I hope I did get this right)


----------



## qusp

yep, well its not quite that simple. USB has max 500ma @ 5V so 2500mW the sabre (disregarding the IV stage which will use higher voltage) requires several regulated voltages some @ 3.3v and some at 1.2v, but in order to get those lower voltages they will have to be regulated down, so without knowing the exact design its hard to say how much of that voltage drop will just be thrown off as heat in the process. but in order to use the balanced output, even if it doesnt have the balanced out (which i assume it does) in order to make use of the DNR it will also need to have some voltage on the negative rail. your math is also quite neat, as it assumes that they can find a way to use every drop of energy in each cell equally so they all run out at the same time (not going to happen). 
   
  in short though, yes at least that and i find it highly unlikely that they would be shooting for 10hrs, possible i guess, but unlikely. some polymer batteries will get much larger than that, its unlikely to be lifepo4, which s my personal favorite, because it would be too large given the size they have said the unit will be, so has to be lipoly or one of the more energy dense chemistries. put it this way, the battery in my one will put out 70A @ 14.4v all day long (well till it runs out, which at over 1000W would be much shorter hehe) the power is not a problem for modern lithium batteries. they will put out much more than that for short periods
   
  taken from the linear website from some random battery charge manager (the first link that came up)
   
   
   
   
Quote:


> the charger must limit the current drawn from the 5V USB bus to either 100mA (500mW) or 500mA (2.5W) depending on the mode that the host controller has negotiated.


 
   
   
  so those are the 2 modes a usb bus generally has, i was just double checking as i had both 500mA and 500mW in my head, but now i know why.
   
  but now i'm just going to sit back and see what they come up with


----------



## Anthony1

Anybody heard anymore about this?


----------



## Mochan

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I'm just hoping somebody somewhere releases something that's cross platform compliant with whatever DAP and computer you choose to use. The only reason I don't get a Fostex or a CLAS is because I can't use it with anything else except an iPod. If they had something that would work with my computer and whatever DAP of whatever platform it was it would be nice. By the way it there anything out there that can bypass the DAC on an android device?


 

 If the Android has USB OTG host capability you can technically use any USB DAC to plug into the Android and bypass its internal via USB.  This was confirmed to work with the E7 on the Nokia E9 but not yet on an Android device. Maybe I will buy a Samsung Galaxy Note and try. But I hate how Samsung has proprietary USB, so maybe it won't work as planned.


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





qusp said:


> yep, well its not quite that simple. USB has max 500ma @ 5V so 2500mW the sabre (disregarding the IV stage which will use higher voltage) requires several regulated voltages some @ 3.3v and some at 1.2v, but in order to get those lower voltages they will have to be regulated down, so without knowing the exact design its hard to say how much of that voltage drop will just be thrown off as heat in the process. but in order to use the balanced output, even if it doesnt have the balanced out (which i assume it does) in order to make use of the DNR it will also need to have some voltage on the negative rail. your math is also quite neat, as it assumes that they can find a way to use every drop of energy in each cell equally so they all run out at the same time (not going to happen).
> 
> in short though, yes at least that and i find it highly unlikely that they would be shooting for 10hrs, possible i guess, but unlikely. some polymer batteries will get much larger than that, its unlikely to be lifepo4, which s my personal favorite, because it would be too large given the size they have said the unit will be, so has to be lipoly or one of the more energy dense chemistries. put it this way, the battery in my one will put out 70A @ 14.4v all day long (well till it runs out, which at over 1000W would be much shorter hehe) the power is not a problem for modern lithium batteries. they will put out much more than that for short periods
> 
> ...


 

 No need to worry about that anymore, the D7 will have the WM8741 instead of the ES9018 , but you will be surprised even more to know about the DX100.
   
  Source: http://www.ibasso.com/en/news/show.asp?ID=112
   
  DX100 discussion: http://www.head-fi.org/t/583448/ibasso-dx100-reference-dap-es9018-inside


----------



## qusp

yeah saw that; a voltage out dac, saves energy as no iv stage is needed, not as high clock speeds etc, much easier. saw the dx100 too, its cool and all, but unless the specs are different to what it appears its not for me. not because its not impressive, because it is that; but because it offers nothing i dont have bar a touchscreen? and seems notably missing a couple things. its smaller though and a single unit which is cool. sure beats the hm801 imo, will be a very different sound sig though. 
   
  i'll be interested to see the implementation theyve gone with to squeeze 10hrs battery life. i'm calling voltage out mode


----------



## Ni3tzsch3

I asked iBasso their price on the D7 since changing the DAC chip and they said sub $250!


----------



## Xymordos

I'm actually more interested in the 4xESS9018 Desktop DAC they're releasing next June


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





ni3tzsch3 said:


> I asked iBasso their price on the D7 since changing the DAC chip and they said sub $250!


 

 Interesting that they wont give any kind of estimate on the DX100 - clearly, it wont be 'sub $250', but I'm sure they are equally unwilling to say 'over $500' .... .


----------



## TiEx

http://www.ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=77
   
  Color: Black|Dull Silver      Price: $ 179.00      Package Weight: 400 g    
   
   
  iBasso D7
  24Bit/192KHz USB-DAC
   
  Main Features:
  - True 24Bit/192K USB-DAC, supports bit for bit decoding.
  - Asynchronous USB transfer
  - WM8740 DAC chip
  - Up to 24Bit/192K coaxial output
  - RCA output and Line out.
  - Built-in +/- 5V class A headphone amplfiier that run off of USB power
  - Full aluminum case
  - Measures 60W*93L*22H (mm), and weights 108g
  - Comes with USB Cable, and Leather pouch


----------



## trentino

Cool, it's out! I have absolutely no use for it, but, looks nice and small


----------



## trentino

Can the D7 be used as a usb>spdif converter? I have been looking into getting one of those.


----------



## Anthony1

So its not portable? It only runs off USB? There is no battery?


----------



## TiEx

Quote: 





trentino said:


> Can the D7 be used as a usb>spdif converter? I have been looking into getting one of those.


 
  Yes it can, but is it in the same league as HiFace or HagUsb... I don't think so. Then what's the purpose for you m8...
   
   
   
   


> So its not portable? It only runs off USB? There is no battery?


 
  Looks like there is no battery inside. Else they would state that there is in features list.


----------



## RAFA

Quote: 





tiex said:


> Yes it can, but is it in the same league as HiFace or HagUsb... I don't think so. Then what's the purpose for you m8...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   No battery? Nothing to do here for me... unsubscribed


----------



## Anthony1

so basically its a desktop DAC?


----------



## Armaegis

dac/amp, usb only
   
  looks like they downgraded again from the 8741 to the 8740
   
  oh hey... it's class A now, that's interesting!


----------



## estreeter

I had many of the same concerns about being 'tied to my laptop' when I bought the MSII, but you quickly realise that its only a problem if you planned to use the DAC with sources that dont have a USB port - I cant extract the digital signal from any of my DAPs, so its a non-issue for me. That said, my paltry few shekels are earmarked for other things - still keen to hear impressions on this gadget.


----------



## Allforheather

hey, at least it is really cheap, I guess it will be a pretty good idea to stack the P4 and the D7 together to create a non-balanced mini system giving the fact you can find a nice short RCA to 3.5mm cable..


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





allforheather said:


> hey, at least it is really cheap, I guess it will be a pretty good idea to stack the P4 and the D7 together to create a non-balanced mini system giving the fact you can find a nice short RCA to 3.5mm cable..


 

 It's got a 3.5mm lineout on the front.


----------



## burgunder

Hmm I were hoping for something a little more high-end but who knows perhaps it sounds good.


----------



## voon

USB 3.0 ports offer 900 mW ... but not sure if only, when a USB 3.0 Device is connected to it. Btw: Is there a limitation in some way on what can be sent through USB, apart from just its bandwidth? I'ts not such a bad device, even for the price ... it's an external high end soundcard. Others aren't much cheaper usually.


----------



## jamato8

I should have a D7 by the middle or so of next week. Looking forward. With the outputs, it should be an interesting addition to powering a desktop amp or my fi.Q. :^)


----------



## TiEx

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I should have a D7 by the middle or so of next week. Looking forward. With the outputs, it should be an interesting addition to powering a desktop amp or my fi.Q. :^)


 
  Looking forward to your impressions and review! It must be a good dac/amp combo for starters and people "on the go" who travel a lot.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





burgunder said:


> Hmm I were hoping for something a little more high-end but who knows perhaps it sounds good.


 

 I guess June, 2012 must seem like a long way away, but people have waited longer for their Singlepower amp to arrive ....
   
*Desktop DAC:
 A 4*ES9018 DAC is under development. The estimated release date is June, 2012.*


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





tiex said:


> Looking forward to your impressions and review! It must be a good dac/amp combo for starters and people "on the go" who travel a lot.


 
  I have a feeling that with what was learned from the D6, which is good, that the D7 will be better or they would not have produced it. I will find out.


----------



## TiEx

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I have a feeling that with what was learned from the D6, which is good, that the D7 will be better or they would not have produced it. I will find out.


 


  D6 price is $275 and D7 $179. Apparently they aren't in the same league with $100 difference. Thing I hope for that D7 must be an exceptionally good product for its price.


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





tiex said:


> D6 price is $275 and D7 $179. Apparently they aren't in the same league with $100 difference. Thing I hope for that D7 must be an exceptionally good product for its price.


 
  Yes, you are right. Well I will find out.


----------



## garysohn

I need something like this, but I think I'll pick up the iBasso D-Zero.  It has a charging system and it is really cheap.  I'd like to have 24/196, but I think things are evolving and I can get something like that in a year. The Zero will always be useful since it is a true portable.  Right now I need to have something with this laptop in order to listen to MOG, cause the built-in amp/dac is plain and simple bad.


----------



## burgunder

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I guess June, 2012 must seem like a long way away, but people have waited longer for their Singlepower amp to arrive ....
> 
> *Desktop DAC:
> A 4*ES9018 DAC is under development. The estimated release date is June, 2012.*


 


  Lol perhaps highend was not the right word, but I would at least have liked to see the use of WM8741 instead of the 40.


----------



## powerlifter450

I'm super mad that they killed the use of the ess9018. I've been looking for a cheap implementation of this chip for a long time now. ill take an ess9016 if I can't get an ess9018. the ess902x series are not in the same class as the 901x series. again my hopes are dashed.


----------



## Foxjam

Would this be a decent fit as a DAC for a Schiit Asgard?  Does the volume control the preamp outs?


----------



## TiEx

http://www.head-fi.org/t/587361/d7-sidewinder-initial-impressions  *HiFlight* already has one and made a write-up, you should ask him


----------



## Foxjam

Thanks.  I'm hoping this would be a good desktop solution with the Schiit Asgard until I get the Schiit Bifrost.  Seems like a pretty solid DAC.


----------



## rasmushorn

I wonder if the iPad CCK will be able to drive the D7? Probably not if there is no battery in the D7?


----------



## TiEx

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> I wonder if the iPad CCK will be able to drive the D7? Probably not if there is no battery in the D7?


 


  If the USB receiver on D7 is compatible with CCK for iPad then all you will need is a powered usb hub to make it work.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





tiex said:


> If the USB receiver on D7 is compatible with CCK for iPad then all you will need is a powered usb hub to make it work.


 

  
  That would be a great option for the desktop but not for the road. I just discovered the CCK so now I am looking for a battery driven DAC(+maybe AMP).


----------



## jamato8

Listening to the D7. I am actually surprised at how good it sounds. Extremely open with excellent bass impact and very natural sounding.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> Listening to the D7. I am actually surprised at how good it sounds. Extremely open with excellent bass impact and very natural sounding.


 


   
  That sounds great. Are you using it as a DAC only or using the amp too? And which headphones suits the D7 best?


----------



## jamato8

I am using the dac and amp. I am using the ESW 10 right now and they sound very open, more so than normal, which is nice.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I am using the dac and amp. I am using the ESW 10 right now and they sound very open, more so than normal, which is nice.


 
   
  Thanks! This is a tempting... I used to have the D10 and loved it's amp section. But that was a few years ago. I expect the D7 to be technically better than the D10/D12 both as a DAC-only and as DAC/AMP - is that correct?


----------



## jamato8

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Thanks! This is a tempting... I used to have the D10 and loved it's amp section. But that was a few years ago. I expect the D7 to be technically better than the D10/D12 both as a DAC-only and as DAC/AMP - is that correct?


 
  Yes, but the D7 runs from only the USB, it has no battery.


----------



## madwolf

Looking at the PCB design of D6 and D7 I conclude the following major differences 
   
  D6
  1) 2 Nos of 8740 DAC
  2) 3 Stages of amplifier after the DAC, Filter, Amp and Buffer
  3) Batteries and Charger 
  4) up to 96khz input [size=small]TI TAS1020B based[/size]
   
  D7 
  1) 1 Nos of 8740 DAC 
  2) 2 Stage Amp design Filter and Amp. 
  3) USB only 
  4) Up to 192Khz USB input (Yet to verify implementation)
   
  Cost wise the Battery and Charger should make up the bulk of the cost difference between the 2, followed by the 8740 Wolfson DAC. 
  D7 should be targeted at users who would use an AMP after the DAC. With the source being a Computer. While D6 is possible as a mobile rig.


----------



## xander90

Has anyone compared it to the D-Zero yet? Is it a major improvement over the D-Zero?


----------



## yklee118

I use to a prolific poster here on Head-Fi.org, but lately though time has allowed or permit me to voice my opinions.  Now I can say that I have enough time to do so.  The iBasso D7 Sidewinder is one very well made and thought out DAC Amplifier.  I have had the pleasure to test the 24-bit at 192-KHz stage of the DAC while coupling to both the headphones and my main system at home. 
   
  Using the Beyerdynamic T1 as a point of reference, the sound-stage is expansive with excellent instruments separation while also providing the listener a live feeling with the albums being presented.  The amplifier stage is well balanced while the line output stage is equally balanced despite being a single ended RCA design.  This is my simple two cent remark.


----------



## Jaw007

_ I believe the NU force Icon HDP  _is also a great competitor,and does probably about the same!


----------



## barleyguy

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> I'm just hoping somebody somewhere releases something that's cross platform compliant with whatever DAP and computer you choose to use. The only reason I don't get a Fostex or a CLAS is because I can't use it with anything else except an iPod. If they had something that would work with my computer and whatever DAP of whatever platform it was it would be nice. By the way it there anything out there that can bypass the DAC on an android device?


 

 Android is a Linux kernel, but most manufacturers compile that kernel without the "USB Class Audio" driver linked in.  But if that is present, all that is necessary is to use any USB audio device that follows the standards.
   
  So, there are two solutions:
   
  1. Root your device and recompile the kernel, or find someone on the Internet that has done it for you.
  2. Ask the manufacturer of your tablet to include the USB Audio drivers in their next update of Android.


----------



## DanBa

For the time being, the standard USB devices for USB host-capable Android devices are only USB hubs, USB mass storage devices and USB class for human interface devices (for example, mice and keyboards).
   
I think we have to lobby for imposing USB DAC as a standard Android USB device, like a standard USB device for every Mac or PC (i.e. we don’t have to request each individual PC manufacturer to add the USB audio capability).
   
Google should include USB host (and USB audio) on every new Google "Nexus" device, which is supposed to be a reference Android device for others.
   
The 1st out-of-the-box (i.e. without modding) Android device able to support USB audio is the Android 4.0 powered Archos G9.
http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/15/archos-80-g9-turbo-ics-tablet-now-shipping/
http://update.archos.com/9/gen9/changes_firmware_archos_android_gen9it4.htm
   
   
The Google issue "Enable USB audio", requesting Google to standardize USB audio on Android smartphones/tablets, is currently ranked 21 of 18,868.
http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=24614&sort=-stars&colspec=ID%20Type%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20Stars
   
It is ranked in top 3 of less than one-year-old requests.
   
Vote: Click on the star (it appears after signing in)


----------



## latenlazy

Have you tried the D6? I'm using that with my ESW10s and wondering about that comparison.
  
  Quote: 





jamato8 said:


> I am using the dac and amp. I am using the ESW 10 right now and they sound very open, more so than normal, which is nice.


----------



## Uchiya

Has anyone used the Optical out?  I'm about to buy the Yulong D18 dac and am trying to decide between the U18 or keep the D7 as my USB link.


----------



## Packgrog

I picked up one of these used from a fellow Head-Fier to replace my aging iBasso D1 with HiFlight TopKit. At first I wasn't overly impressed. Flabby bass, unimpressive depth, twitchy implementation that didn't allow for 16/44 playback through Foobar2000/WASAPI/Windows 7/Parallels/MacBook Pro.
   
  Then I crossed the 200 hour mark (and turned on SoX upsampling to 192kHz in Foobar) and things started to improve dramatically. I'm kind of amazed by the sound now. I find it odd that I have to use high gain with my Denon AH-D2000, but it sounds amazing. My D1 is now officially and permanently retired. The D7 just sounds fantastic! Too bad it drains my laptop's battery so quickly, but still, it sounds fantastic! Well worth it.


----------



## Stillhart

Does anyone know if this will pair well with a Q701?  I am looking for a decent, cheap portable DAC/Amp to use at work.  The used price on these is pretty good right now.


----------



## NewAKGGuy

No. It won't pair well with the AKG 7xx line. I love my D7 and it sounds ab-fab driving my K550s, but it can't drive my K702s at all really. You need a D6 for the 702. That said, for headphones it can drive, the D7 amp section sounds better than that of the D6 to me. I ordered a Topkit for the D6 and specifically asked HiFlight to brew up something that sounds more like the D7 with the ability to drive the 702s.

But yeah, I feel like I'm getting an awful lot of value out of the D7 for the $100 I paid last month. 

>


----------



## NewAKGGuy

As a follow up to ^^^^^the above^^^^^:
  
 If you own 702s then you really need the D6 *with a TopKit*.  Until this afternoon I was thinking that I was going to have to break out the wallet and pony up big time for the Intruder.  Post Topkit - not so much.
  
 >


----------



## Packgrog

BTW, I need to add my voice to whatever chorus there is on recommending the Kimber Kable USB cable. It does indeed make an immediately noticeable difference. It's both subtle and alarming all at once, and this is just with the Copper one. Definitely recommended.


----------



## wigglepuff

What are the specs on the d7? there's nothing on their website except for features and how would this compare to fiio dac/amps like the e17 e18 or newer models?


----------

